# What do you think?



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

These are not trick questions, just want other peoples opinions. 

What came first GOOD or Evil? 

What set the precedence of making something evil or bad? 

Who mandated morals and what sets the precedence? 

Better yet, can there be moral standards without God?


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> These are not trick questions, just want other peoples opinions.
> 
> What came first GOOD or Evil?


Good. In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth.
Before all else was, He was. He is wholly righteous.




woodlandsboy said:


> What set the precedence of making something evil or bad?


Disobedience to God is inherently bad. Satan fell from his position because he wanted God's honor for himself.




woodlandsboy said:


> Who mandated morals and what sets the precedence?


Nobody mandated morals. If we obey God, we please Him. If we disobey Him, we displease Him. We have the choice and the right to make that choice.



woodlandsboy said:


> Better yet, can there be moral standards without God?


Without God, there would be nothing, so that cancels any further options.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks East Texan, I could not have said this better myself. I am reading the book " More Than A Carpenter " by Josh and Sean Mcdowell. These issues were brought up in one of the chapters. I thought they made good points in the book. I also find it interesting that the old age atheist used to mourn the death of God and the new age atheist celebrate the death of God. One of the things Paul wrote about in 2 Thessalonians was about the great rebellion before Christ's return that is led by the man of lawlessness. It just seems to me that Christians are becoming stronger in Christa and the non believers are moving away in greater numbers. Except the Jews who are waking up and getting saved in droves today. This is good stuff. It makes you wounder if the rapture will happen prior to my parents generation passing. That means it will happen very soon. Just my 2 cents worth. Thanks for the feed back. East Texan.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> One of the things Paul wrote about in 2 Thessalonians was about the great rebellion before Christ's return that is led by the man of lawlessness. It just seems to me that Christians are becoming stronger in Christ and the non believers are moving away in greater numbers.


And lots of atheists today not only say "No thank you, I don't believe in God.", they are* EVANGELICAL* atheists. 
They are working very hard to turn as many as possible from the Word.

There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> What came first GOOD or Evil?


Neither...One cannot exist without the other. We live in a dualistic Universe... If all we had was "good" how would one ever understand "evil"?




> What set the precedence of making something evil or bad?


Society and perceptions. Many things now that are considerd "evil" were at one time thought of as "good"




> Who mandated morals and what sets the precedence?


Individuals and society...And the distinctions are constantly changing. 



> Better yet, can there be moral standards without God?


This is the trick question... Many morals and standards have nothing to do with "God" but rather the individuals perception of the world.

my .02 anyway.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

East Texan, I never thought of it that way but you are correct. When I was growing up out in the woods of East Texas, (hence my name woodlandsboy) I knew a lot of these type of people. Very sad, I did not understand them until I was a lot older. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

My thought is this, good came first. The way I see it is, God made this universe for humans. The sheer physics of this universe will tell us that. Just think about the Earth being tilted on its axis @ 23.5 deg. This was not a coincidence. If it was tilted any less or farther the Earth would spin off of its axis. This is good. So I see it as good being first. The rest is history. I enjoy looking at science and seeing Gods work with everything it has to offer and then some. Good stuff.


----------

